# Goofy keychain lights



## oregon (Jan 28, 2009)

This one has been in my top nightstand drawer for at least 5 years. I like the novel switch, a spring-loaded pinball, that rockets back or forth one- handed using the thumb and 2nd finger. Looks like it could pull up at a space station. And, it reminds me of a Coot's eye.






















This isn't my only guilty pleasure keychain light. 

oregon


----------

